# Does it matter whether you do Power Intervals on flat or hills?



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

I put out higher wattage averages climbing a hill over and over by my house when doing max/power intervals. i can do pretty good ones on a level area but there are a couple of spots where the resistance drops and i'm struggling to keep the power up.

is there any pro or con to always doing your PIs on a hill vs. getting some good hard fast rides in on a flat? just curious because i feel like i'm cheating a bit by just going up the hill by my house over and over until my workout is done.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Where do you most need the improvement?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

climbing by far...but it doesn't feel like 3 minutes at max power really prepares me for long climbs


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

nyvram said:


> climbing by far...but it doesn't feel like 3 minutes at max power really prepares me for long climbs


That's the drawback of canned training regimes - they aren't necessarily targeted at your key races or limiters. 

If there's a longer climb you need to prep for, you might want to adjust the workout to target the energy system in question (e.g., you prep for an important 10 minute climb by doing 10m intervals, not necessarily in hills but ideally at a cadence that matches your climbing cadence).


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i dont disagree with you..i'm just very new to training in general so i'm going to stick with the current plan (still learning stuff all the time) and even though what you just said makes alot of sense (my next race has a nasty 3 mile climb in the middle of it) i'm afraid to change anything right now..i have friel's book and the power meter training book and simply havent had time to go into them in more detail.

i'm afraid of the work involved in creating a custom training program..i know the TCTP isn't one-size-fits-all, but i guess its a starting point for those of us who are still doe-eyed and clueless about all this. ;-)


----------



## StefanG (Nov 25, 2009)

The answer to your question is "no, it doesn't matter". Power is power, watts are watts. 300 watts going up hills is no different than 300 watts on the flats. Mentally it may be easier to keep the watts up while going up hill because if you let off, you slow down and/or stop, where on the flats it can be difficult especially when the road dips down a bit.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes it matters. While watts are watts making 300 watts on a climb is much different than making it on a flat or rolling road. I find it much easier to keep the watts up when climb as the grade pretty much makes me go hard hince I do most of not all of my intervals on the flats since I focus on crits and track. Being able to do the watts at a low climbing cadence, I have found, to be poor prep for doing fast crits where you trying to keep the watts up sprinting out of corners and spinnning in big gears.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Yes it matters. While watts are watts making 300 watts on a climb is much different than making it on a flat or rolling road.......


I've always wondered about this. Do you think that while climbing, you are applying power more consistently around your pedal stroke? When riding on the flats, the power comes on less of "the circle", hence on average, you measure less power.

In other words 300 watts over 360 degrees averages 300 watts per revolution.

300 watts over 270 degrees averages 225 watts per revolution?

Totally made up numbers by the way.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i have standard 39/53 so i do my intervals on a hill with a 6-7% grade so i can 'wimp out' into the 39x26 and still spin fast enough to keep my power up.

if i crack and my cadence drops to like 40 or 50..then my power seems to die as well. i typically avearge 85 or so RPMs doing my intervals on hills.

if i do them on a trainer or flat, my avg RPM is closer to 100 - 105.

not sure that helps you merlin


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

from my personal experience, i think it would be best to train in the hills if your race is in the hills. even though power is power, and watts are watts, the way that energy is going to be used vary drastically from person to person based on outside factors.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

In reality, power is power and if you keep it consistent it does not matter. However, I find it easiest to find a hill with a long enough section of steady climbing to keep things consistent. If the hill flattens out, that is a problem, If i'm riding on the flat and I have to slow for a turn or light/whatever that is a problem. I think the best thing to do would be find a section of road where you can ride at the same power uninterrupted for the duration of your interval. Climbing is just easier mentally for me. Add trance/house/techno music too.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I find it's easier to maintain a higher average wattage with some sort of added slope to the road. Riding at a high wattage on the flat I see more fluctuation and variability. Harder to keep my power exactly in zone 5 for X amount of time. 

On a continual slope at a slower speed I can work that power level until my legs fall off. 

I feel that at high speeds in a tough interval the wind varies so much. So you can be cranking out 350watts then suddenly drop to under 300.. then up to 400. Slower speeds just aren't affected like this.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

For most benefit, the Power Intervals are supposed to be done at high cadence (95-100+ rpm) to stress the cardiovascular system.

If you're doing PI on a hill, select gearing & hill grades that let you do that.


----------

